# Corn on the cob



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Do anyone else dogs love corn on the cob or is out pup just an odd little fella lol?

We discovered this when at KFC drive through, I'd eaten my corn and he was doing the puppy dog eyes thing so I offered it to him and he sat for ages untill he'd stripped it bare. Now we give him one with half the corn left on and he loves it so much.

I figured it's ok for him to have anyone disagree? It's soft and juicy but the cob is tough without being brittle so I think it must be fine and he honestly totaly loves it. He probably doesn't get a great deal from it but then niether do we really, it's still yum though and does have vitamins and nutriants still.

It's just not something you'd not imagine being one of a dogs favorate treats but he loves them.

P.S. We finaly chose his name too, Loki


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't feed corn to a dog since they can't digest corn. At best it will go right through them with no problems, but it could cause stomach upsets, diarrhea, etc in the process, not to mention it will be hard on their digestive system trying to process a load of food that they really can't digest.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

dodge likes corn on the cob to and he hasent had a problem so far


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

We can't digest it any better than they can though either but we'd still feed it to our children. We only let him chew the cob at first then left a little corn and then a little more he's never had any problems. Just wondered if anyone knew an actual reason it would be a bad food like chocolate and such. I'm not one for fretting really unless there's a real reason too I guess I live quite back but I love finding new things he enjoys. He also loves salmon but has only small amounts of that at a time so far. Roast chicken is a clear face too but of course never bones.

What other foods do everyone's Chi's love?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not a bad food, as in it won't cause health problems or get your dog sick. I just put that out there in case you or anyone else did not know. Btw, people can digest corn better because we can break down plant cell walls, dogs' digestive systems can't.

If you dog does not have any bad reactions to it then it really is a personal choice. I prefer to only give my dog foods that are beneficial to them, but I realize that it is only my personal choice and I am not forcing my opinions on anyone.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> It's not a bad food, as in it won't cause health problems or get your dog sick. I just put that out there in case you or anyone else did not know. Btw, people can digest corn better because we can break down plant cell walls, dogs' digestive systems can't.
> 
> If you dog does not have any bad reactions to it then it really is a personal choice. I prefer to only give my dog foods that are beneficial to them, but I realize that it is only my personal choice and I am not forcing my opinions on anyone.



Uh ok lol


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

Arabella LOVES corn...she gets a bit when we have it and she has never had a problem. Yes it comes out looking the same as it went in.....but hey....she is healthy and happy and she loves it!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I had a mixed breed dog once that loved corn on the cob. She would chew on the cob for hours. It would give her diarrhea once in a while but it didn't stop her from loving it.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love corn but I can't eat it, it tears up my tummy. So I don't give it to oey either.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

My last mini doxie, Romeo (RIP), was crazy for corn. He would wait until someone left the room or find any opportunity to get to their plate and he would go bury that corn anywhere he could. He loved it!!! We never really gave it to him but never really disciplined him either when he did it. We were too busy laughing and taking pictures.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I had a corn cob get stuck in my Doberman's throat and it almost killed him. I too have heard that it isnt the best for them because of digestive issues and also so many can have allergies from it. In fact I want feed any dog food that has corn in it. That is one reason you do not see it in premium dog foods;-) But as said above to each their own..Just a few FYI's


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I researched this the other week because i'd given them a wee bit and then panicked. All I found out is that the cob has caused serious problems for many dogs - but the corn is ok, but not great to give xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've had enough vet bills, I'll play it safe rather than sorry. Thanks for the info. girls.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

the only time mine have had corn, was when my uncle made some beef stew and it had corn in it. but other than that we don't give them too much people food unless it's heathly or left over meat


----------



## sharon_joh (Apr 19, 2009)

My Peanut eats anything!!! He loves vegetables, cauliflour, carrots, peas all of them.

He just loves food i guess.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Dodge loves vegtables too any veg and most fruit to not grapes of course


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Jetta said:


> We can't digest it any better than they can though either but we'd still feed it to our children. We only let him chew the cob at first then left a little corn and then a little more he's never had any problems. Just wondered if anyone knew an actual reason it would be a bad food like chocolate and such. I'm not one for fretting really unless there's a real reason too I guess I live quite back but I love finding new things he enjoys. He also loves salmon but has only small amounts of that at a time so far. Roast chicken is a clear face too but of course never bones.
> 
> What other foods do everyone's Chi's love?



Oh mine LOVE salmon. We have salmon twice a week and they sit at my feet and lick my toes like "mum we're here if you want to share your dinner". Mine will also eat anything from apples to carrots, banana, peas ANYTHING even a piece of ice HAHA. I haven't tried giving them corn on the cob, i wouldn't see it as a problem if you're watching them and take it off them when they're finished. As another person said earlier the cob got stuck in her doberman's throat... The other night on Bondi Vet (you probably don't get that tv show in the US and UK, but its a brilliant show) this poor dog almost died from a corn cob getting stuck in his throat, it was soooo sad but luckily he survived. I guess like anything you just have to watch them and be careful


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

you might as well feed them ur soda with it too... -_-;
it's bad enough that corn is fed to us....let alone animals that we eat
http://www.texasgrassfedbeef.com/corn__it_s_what_s_bad_for_you.htm
please dont feed them corn...unless you want ur guy to get obese


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> Oh mine LOVE salmon. We have salmon twice a week and they sit at my feet and lick my toes like "mum we're here if you want to share your dinner". Mine will also eat anything from apples to carrots, banana, peas ANYTHING even a piece of ice HAHA. I haven't tried giving them corn on the cob, i wouldn't see it as a problem if you're watching them and take it off them when they're finished. As another person said earlier the cob got stuck in her doberman's throat... The other night on Bondi Vet (you probably don't get that tv show in the US and UK, but its a brilliant show) this poor dog almost died from a corn cob getting stuck in his throat, it was soooo sad but luckily he survived. I guess like anything you just have to watch them and be careful




I can definatly see how the cob could be a choaking hazard to some dogs but the cob he'd never get his mouth even half way around it he has to mostly it because his mouth is too small lol. He's only half Chi so full chi's even smaller well the cob would be thicker than their neck lol. I really do want him to have a rich and varied diet so lots of veg fish and fresh meat. He'll also eat he can his hands on too but I think that's a good thing (well except when it's my slippers and such of course.)


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> you might as well feed them ur soda with it too... -_-;
> it's bad enough that corn is fed to us....let alone animals that we eat
> http://www.texasgrassfedbeef.com/corn__it_s_what_s_bad_for_you.htm
> please dont feed them corn...unless you want ur guy to get obese


We're talking about juicy corn on the cob a lovely starter especialy with butter, one of your aproved 5 day. This site seems to be all about grains.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

obviously u didnt read enough...corn is corn. and corn is a grain. what do you think some cows and pigs and chickens are fed? corn. that's why people get so fat easily unless its grass fed meat which isnt corn
quote on quote
"Amazingly, the worst grain is corn! Not only does it have the worst fatty acid profile (Omega-6 to Omega-3 ratio) of nearly all grains (which skews the fat balance in the membranes of all animal body cells negatively impacting cell function), but it is also a fungal host to 22 different fungi including Aspergillus. Some of these fungi put out body debilitating mycotoxins that can literally kill animals and people. This is why the US Government tests corn for aflatoxin, one of the most deadly and highly carcinogenic toxins on the planet. Many condemned corn supplies end up in animal feeds (not only for livestock in feedlots but family pets too.)"


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

I did read that but corn isn't corn as you put there are many different types with different properties and sweet corn is seldome ever used as feed. And it is one of our approved recomended 5 a day.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

you fed your dog salt,sugar,pepper,msg, and butter from that kfc corn...


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> you fed your dog salt,sugar,pepper,msg, and butter from that kfc corn...


No they don't add salt or pepper to the corn and not even butter any more either (it used to always make my nose run when I ate something with lots of with melted butter for some reason lol)

As for MSG I'm not even sure how on earth youcould add that to corn lol. So no none of the above.

This is getting a little silly now to be honest. Salt pepper and Monosodium glutamate in corn on the cob? lol

Sugar I'll give you though but that's naturaly in it just like it's naturaly found in many fruits and vegetables.

Definatly getting a tad daft now lol.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I totally agree with you Pigeonsheep and I found that article you linked to pretty interesting, so thank you. Despite how good or bad corn may be it seems Jetta has made up his or her mind about it and nothing is going to change that. 

I would feel comfortable feeding any of the fruits and vegetables mentioned in this thread (and there are plenty) to my dogs except corn. I'm glad you find this thread so entertaining Jetta, especially when we're all trying to offer our opinions and advice for the well being and health of our pets. :-/


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> I totally agree with you Pigeonsheep and I found that article you linked to pretty interesting, so thank you. Despite how good or bad corn may be it seems Jetta has made up his or her mind about it and nothing is going to change that.
> 
> I would feel comfortable feeding any of the fruits and vegetables mentioned in this thread (and there are plenty) to my dogs except corn. I'm glad you find this thread so entertaining Jetta, especially when we're all trying to offer our opinions and advice for the well being and health of our pets. :-/



Humour's about the only way to take suggestions of feeding a dog a sofa to compare with corn on the cob lol. MSG in sweetcorn was also amusing because it's so daft. There's opinions and advice and then there's OTT and with some condecending manners too, none of which I tend to take very seriously as I don't think they warent it.


----------

